# The Salamander - an anodized PFS



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiasts!

I've played around a bit with anodizing aluminium and that is the outcome. A simple 10 mm aluminium board cut splash anodized. The anodized surface is rock hard and the possible effects and color combos are endless!

Anodizing is a lot of fun and it was a complete new experience for me. The silver outline of the red spots was not planned. I think I've messed up a bit the deanodizing process of the first color, tho it looks quite nice. I have to try to repeat this effect!

I hope you like it. Thanks for watching!




































The pattern reminds me a bit on this little friend here, hence the name....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty sweet, man! Great execution AND inspiration! Well done, thanks for posting


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome!
Any good tutorials?
Also is this cost effective?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job! A tutorial with a set of work-through photos and some info on the costs involved would be really appreciated, too!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That is the most amazing finish ever!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! Thats amazing...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That's pretty sweet flicks. I like the silver lining. Keep em coming


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brilliant look man!

That´s a very nice looking Sling with a very fitting name (the Pics are a bit too bright tho)


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic work, my friend!!!!

What an ORIGINAL and STYLISH idea for finish!!!! I believe a tutorial would be in order, for those here that work metal!!

The design is sweet!!!!!

Also I liked VERY MUCH you pictures. Awesome presentation!!!!

You, sir, are one of the GENIUS of this forum!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The pattern and colors are fantastic.

The silver around the red is what I think makes it. Great unexpected effect.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that's really cool!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful job flicks!!!! Great results friend


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet really nice effect going on there


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats so nice !

is this "Lurchi" ? lol

cheers


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That's pretty sweet, man! Great execution AND inspiration! Well done, thanks for posting


Thank you TT!



Individual said:


> Awesome!
> Any good tutorials?
> Also is this cost effective?


Thanks Individual. No, it is not too expensive. In fact I've used a quite simple setup for this.



Lacumo said:


> Great job! A tutorial with a set of work-through photos and some info on the costs involved would be really appreciated, too!


Thank you Lacumo. I will post some step by step pics.



ash said:


> That is the most amazing finish ever!


Thanks my friend! It is a pity that the brightness of the color can't be captured on a photo. At least I am not able to do this. Man, where's an Antraxx when you need one 



Y+shooter said:


> Wow! Thats amazing...


Thanks mate!



f00by said:


> That's pretty sweet flicks. I like the silver lining. Keep em coming


Thank you f00by. I could repeat the effect with the silver lines. It was the deanodizing process of the first color!



AnTrAxX said:


> Brilliant look man!
> 
> That´s a very nice looking Sling with a very fitting name (the Pics are a bit too bright tho)


Thanks a lot Antraxx! Sorry, but I can't read the last part of your comment - it is too small!



Quercusuber said:


> Fantastic work, my friend!!!!
> 
> What an ORIGINAL and STYLISH idea for finish!!!! I believe a tutorial would be in order, for those here that work metal!!
> 
> ...


Oh my, thanks a lot for your kind words my friend! Hey, you are exaggerating. Not even my wife thinks that I am a genious 



Rayshot said:


> The pattern and colors are fantastic.
> 
> The silver around the red is what I think makes it. Great unexpected effect.


Thanks a lot Ray! Glad that you like it!



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow, that's really cool!!


Thank you my friend!



Btoon84 said:


> Wonderful job flicks!!!! Great results friend


Thanks for stopping by and for your kind comment. Since our trade I am somehow "captured" by this color combination (giraffe weevil rulez :headbang: )



Can-Opener said:


> Very Nice!


Thank's a lot!



Jolli4688 said:


> Sweet really nice effect going on there


Thank you Jolli!



mr. green said:


> Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks friend!



leon13 said:


> thats so nice !
> 
> is this "Lurchi" ? lol
> 
> cheers


LOL, thank you for bringing back one of the heroes of my childhood back in mind! "Lurchi" - wonderful!!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

So, as promised a few pics of the building steps. The setup is quite inexpensive and simple, but what counts is the result, right?

I've started with a polished 10 mm aluminium boardcut and cleaned it in a degrease dilution, heated up tp 60C in an old kettle. It is important not to touch the surface after this process with fingers. That would mess up the anodizing process










Then I've put it in the anodizing tank (preserving jars, stolen from my wife), filled with battery acid diluted with destilled water. The cathode is a lead plate, connected to the (-) of the power supply. The slingshot is fit to a titan wire and connected to the positive pole. You need 1.5 Amps per 100 qcm surface per hour.









After that I've dipped in red eloxal color for the first layer. That is the result.









Then the red color has to be masked for the first deanodizing process. I've applied nail polish (stolen from my daughter) with an old toothbrush










After the deanodizing in caustic soda I've startet the anodizing process again and dipped it in black color.










Then I've removed the nail polish mask with acetone and boiled the frame for an hour in destilled water to seal the surface.
Please note that this is just a brief description of the process. There are a lot of helpful videos on YT, as well with different setups. And it is VERY important that you wear latexgloves and eye protection all the time and be sure that your shop has to be aerated!
I just want to show you that it does not need high tech equipment or $$ to archieve a good anodizing result.

I've finished yesterday another one, this time in gold splash on red


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job flicks, it looks fantastic!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for showing Master, his work is always exquisite.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I"m not a PFS guy but man that thing sings!!!!! Awesome contrast and excellent technique (love the tutorial too!).


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow those r stunning Flicks ! Great work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thanks I learnd again something and that looks so cool du u cover it after al that 
"Heisenberg" cooking ????


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Outstanding job flicks, it looks fantastic!


Thanks a lot my friend!



alfshooter said:


> Thank you very much for showing Master, his work is always exquisite.


Thanks for the kind comment alf. Much appreciated!



Flatband said:


> I"m not a PFS guy but man that thing sings!!!!! Awesome contrast and excellent technique (love the tutorial too!).


Thank you Flatband. I'm glad that you like it!



FishDoug said:


> Wow those r stunning Flicks ! Great work!


Thanks a lot mate!



leon13 said:


> WOW thanks I learnd again something and that looks so cool du u cover it after al that
> "Heisenberg" cooking


Thank you my friend! No need to cover it. The color pigments are embedded and sealed in the anodized pores. "Heisenberg" cooking LOL - nice!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You make always so nice projects, a new stunner from you, thanks for showing the process :thumbsup:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> You make always so nice projects, a new stunner from you, thanks for showing the process :thumbsup:


Thank you mate! Glad that you like it.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very colorful !


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Electrifying*!*







And beautiful photography as well.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Electrifying*!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thank you! In fact there were a few sparks flying around during the fist anodizing runs - LOL


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That is awesome, great work flicks!


----------

